# Badges



## Morrus

There's some badges.  And you can have them.  If you can work out how!


----------



## Nagol

Badges? We don't need no stinking badges! 



Someone had to say it.


----------



## doghead

Interesting.

So who sets the prices on these. For publisher badges the publishers I assume. But what about badges like for things like OSR, which don't have an owner as far as I know.

It would be interesting to see how prices changed if they were connected to the number sold. The more sold, the higher the cost?

Which brings me to the question; how do you gain the 'points' required to purchase badges other than the free ones?

thotd


----------



## Dice4Hire

test


----------



## Fiddleback

I refuse to participate in your badge sche.... ooo, look.


----------



## Morrus

doghead said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So who sets the prices on these. For publisher badges the publishers I assume. But what about badges like for things like OSR, which don't have an owner as far as I know.
> 
> It would be interesting to see how prices changed if they were connected to the number sold. The more sold, the higher the cost?
> 
> Which brings me to the question; how do you gain the 'points' required to purchase badges other than the free ones?
> 
> thotd




Right now, I just made a bunch and arbitrarily set some some prices.  There is an option to switch on "user stores" which means than anyone can open their own "store" and "sell" badges (I use the word "sell" loosely, because there's no money involved).  I might experiment with this with one or two trial users and see how it goes.


----------



## GuJiaXian

I'd like to get some of the other badges. How do we earn points?


----------



## Morrus

I've added some more.

(You'll have to experiment to figure out how you earn points!)


----------



## Dice4Hire

Im just waiting for me Defending the Wall badge!

I know you are working on it.


----------



## Ebon Shar

Just checking to see if my badge is showing up.  Nothing to see here.

Edit:  And...it's not.
2nd Edit:  And...now it is!


----------



## GuJiaXian

Morrus said:


> (You'll have to experiment to figure out how you earn points!)




I have to admit I'm not a huge fan of spending time trying to figure out how to display that I like/support a particular game.


----------



## Morrus

GuJiaXian said:


> I have to admit I'm not a huge fan of spending time trying to figure out how to display that I like/support a particular game.




That's fine.  I wouldn't want you to do something you don't want to do.  Not everything appeals to everyone!

In fairness, it might _actually_ be the simplest puzzle ever created on this planet of ours. It barely qualifies as one.  Just wait a bit and I'm sure somebody else will figure it out.


----------



## GuJiaXian

That's fair. Sorry, I didn't mean to snap at you.


----------



## Mary_Crowell

I figured out the zero cost ones but not the points cost. I'm such a n00b! 

Addendum: And now I've read a bit more on the main news page about the Defender of the Wall badges.  You've got your plate full of things to process, Morrus!


----------



## mudbunny

I assume that those of us who donated at higher levels will eventually, when you get to our tier, get that badge option turned on...


----------



## GuJiaXian

As for earning gold to purchase other badges, here's a try: Morrus, may I please have some gold to purchase badges?


----------



## Roland55

Fiddleback said:


> I refuse to participate in your badge sche.... ooo, look.




I "hear" you.


----------



## Roland55

mudbunny said:


> I assume that those of us who donated at higher levels will eventually, when you get to our tier, get that badge option turned on...




I surely hope so.

[Tapping my foot, semi-impatiently.]

[[Sigh.  Guess I'm an ingrate.]]


----------



## GuJiaXian

Hmmm, apparently asking nicely isn't the secret to getting gold.


----------



## Chris Knapp

Ebon Shar said:


> Just checking to see if my badge is showing up.  Nothing to see here.
> 
> Edit:  And...it's not.
> 2nd Edit:  And...now it is!




Is it?
Edit: I'll just wait some more. . .
Edit 2: Nope.


----------



## Roland55

GuJiaXian said:


> Hmmm, apparently asking nicely isn't the secret to getting gold.




Sad to say, it never has been.


----------



## adamc

I got an "I defended the Walls" badge. I activate, but nothing discernable happens -- doesn't show up in my profile.


----------



## Morrus

adamc said:


> I got an "I defended the Walls" badge. I activate, but nothing discernable happens -- doesn't show up in my profile.




You have the "Active" checkbox checked in your inventory?


----------



## GuJiaXian

How is the overall distribution of awards coming? I know you've finished with some of the pledge levels, but an update on where things stand would be great.


----------



## adamc

Morrus said:


> You have the "Active" checkbox checked in your inventory?




Not sure how I'd know it was in my inventory, but the "active" box is checked. Yet, when I look at my profile, it shows no badges. Probably I didn't do something right.


----------



## Morrus

adamc said:


> Not sure how I'd know it was in my inventory,




You'd click on "Inventory" on the badges screen, and it would either be there or it wouldn't.



> but the "active" box is checked.




It's there then. It can't have an "active" box to check if it's not there!

Looks like there's something screwy going on.


----------



## Mary_Crowell

GuJiaXian said:


> How is the overall distribution of awards coming? I know you've finished with some of the pledge levels, but an update on where things stand would be great.



 [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] has been posting tier reward updates on the Front Page. So far he's mentioned two tiers being done--I think these two had the most contributors though, so that's a lot.


----------



## Morrus

Huh.  What a weird place to ask for a Kickstarter update! 

I just finished another tier.  But let's not hijack this thread.


----------



## Mark CMG

Can you add a CMG Badge for zero gold to the available badges, please?  (The one on the left of my posts should work but let me know if you need another.)  Thanks! 


Also, while I have your attention, can we Gold Subscribers get a Gold Subscriber option for the left, too?  Thanks for that when you get the chance.


----------



## Morrus

Mark CMG said:


> Can you add a CMG Badge for zero gold to the available badges, please?




Not for zero gold, no.  All publishers want theirs to be zero gold, for obvious reasons, but I'm the only one who gets that benefit. I'll add it, though.


----------



## Mark CMG

Morrus said:


> Not for zero gold, no.  All publishers want theirs to be zero gold, for obvious reasons, but I'm the only one who gets that benefit. I'll add it, though.





Ah, I see.  Thanks.  So, I see Goodman Games for 1 GP, Kobold Press for 5 GP, Wizards of the Coast for 10 GP.  I wonder how much the CMG Badge will be . . . 

(I currently have three gold to spend.  )


*edit* But you gave me one for free!  Thanks!


----------



## Mark CMG

Just got this message -



Morrus said:


> Dear Mark CMG, as thank you for being a silver subscriber, I have given you a one-time gift of 10GP (our virtual currency) which you can use to purchase badges here. These badges allow you to simply display the things you're a fan of, or (gaming related) causes you support. Thanks again for your support!





I'm not sure if your system is distinguishing between Gold Subscribers, like myself, and Silver Subscribers, like the system seems to think I am.  I've brought this up a couple times now but it seems to be getting lost in the shuffle.  Little help, please?


----------



## Morrus

Mark CMG said:


> Just got this message -
> 
> I'm not sure if your system is distinguishing between Gold Subscribers, like myself, and Silver Subscribers, like the system seems to think I am.  I've brought this up a couple times now but it seems to be getting lost in the shuffle.  Little help, please?




You're both.  

Do you not have access to the gold forum?


----------



## Mark CMG

Morrus said:


> You're both.





I think I am only being charged for the Gold Membership.




Morrus said:


> Do you not have access to the gold forum?




That I seem to have but otherwise the system seems to denote me as a Silver Subscriber under my name (on the left) and through communications like the above.  Might just be a glitch or setting that needs adjusting.


----------



## Morrus

Mark CMG said:


> I think I am only being charged for the Gold Membership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I seem to have but otherwise the system seems to denote me as a Silver Subscriber under my name (on the left) and through communications like the above.  Might just be a glitch or setting that needs adjusting.




It displays you as what you choose to be displayed as. That's not a function of the subscription. It's in your settings somewhere.


----------



## Mark CMG

Morrus said:


> It displays you as what you choose to be displayed as. That's not a function of the subscription. It's in your settings somewhere.





Ah, so the system communications are taking their cue off of the displayed option.  Unfortunately, Gold Subscriber doesn't seem to be an option (see attached) -


----------



## Morrus

"System Communications"?

You got the silver notice at the top of the page because you have a silver sub also.  You also have a copper one, somehow.  You have all three.  It ahs nothing to do with which you choose to display.

I haven't added a display choice for gold subscribers.  I'll do so at some point if I get time.


----------



## Mark CMG

Morrus said:


> "System Communications"?
> 
> You got the silver notice at the top of the page because you have a silver sub also.  You also have a copper one, somehow.  You have all three.  It ahs nothing to do with which you choose to display.





Interesting, though I should warn you I am only currently paying for the Gold Membership, according to Paypal.




Morrus said:


> I haven't added a display choice for gold subscribers.  I'll do so at some point if I get time.





That'd be nice and hopefully the displaying of it will prompt others to subscribe as Gold Members as well.  Let me know if you get time to do that so I can help out by switching my option over to the one I'm actually paying each month to display.  I'll nix the one I'm not actually paying to get.


----------



## Mary_Crowell

I notice my ENWorld badge has gone away. I very much liked it, but maybe the ENWorld badge is undergoing some modifications. I'm good either way.

Also, to [MENTION=10479]Mark CMG[/MENTION] on the subscriptions: I have the impression that a gold subscription encompasses the silver and copper too. You don't pay separately for all three.


----------



## Mark CMG

Mary_Crowell said:


> Also, to [MENTION=10479]Mark CMG[/MENTION] on the subscriptions: I have the impression that a gold subscription encompasses the silver and copper too. You don't pay separately for all three.





Thanks!  That makes sense then.


----------



## TreChriron

How do we create or submit or request new badges?


----------



## mudbunny

Hey, [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], how far are you though inputting the various levels of the KickStarter? I pledged at the IMMORTALITY! level, and my badge for Defending the Walls is not yet available for me in my Badge Inventory.


----------



## Morrus

mudbunny said:


> Hey,  @_*Morrus*_ , how far are you though inputting the various levels of the KickStarter? I pledged at the IMMORTALITY! level, and my badge for Defending the Walls is not yet available for me in my Badge Inventory.




Man, these questions pop up everywhere! I'm working my way through them al as fast as I can, I promise.  The last week or so was more focused on getting all the PDFs out and furthering some more of the core Kickstarter goals.


----------



## Morrus

TreChriron said:


> How do we create or submit or request new badges?




You would create them using your favourite graphics program. 

You could submit them by posting them in this thread, I guess.

You could request them by requesting in this thread.

No promises on anything!


----------



## Li Shenron

I tried this...

- when to check the badges page and noticed "Your Wallet = 6 Gold", what I have done to earn these I have no idea

- clicked on "Purchase" for D&D badge, 5 Gold

- D&D badge button changed to "Need GP", clearly because now I must have only 1 left, right?

- went to "Inventory", it's empty

- "Your Wallet" still says 6 Gold, but all badges costing more than 1 Gold say "Need GP"

...the mystery continues


----------



## mudbunny

Li Shenron said:


> I tried this...
> 
> - when to check the badges page and noticed "Your Wallet = 6 Gold", what I have done to earn these I have no idea
> 
> - clicked on "Purchase" for D&D badge, 5 Gold
> 
> - D&D badge button changed to "Need GP", clearly because now I must have only 1 left, right?
> 
> - went to "Inventory", it's empty
> 
> - "Your Wallet" still says 6 Gold, but all badges costing more than 1 Gold say "Need GP"
> 
> ...the mystery continues




On the right-hand side of the page, you need to go through the checkout page to actually buy it.


----------



## Rune

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]:  Would it be possible to create individual badges accessible by only one user, to be rewarded for, say, winning an Iron DM Tournament?  And, if so, how would we go about doing it?


----------



## Morrus

Rune said:


> @_*Morrus*_:  Would it be possible to create individual badges accessible by only one user, to be rewarded for, say, winning an Iron DM Tournament?  And, if so, how would we go about doing it?




Raise your gaze roughly 3-4 inches (depending on the size of your monitor).


----------



## Rune

Er, yeah, but I mean how would we make them exclussive to one user (so it could be used as a trophy)?


----------



## Morrus

Rune said:


> Er, yeah, but I mean how would we make them exclussive to one user?




I can give them out individually.


----------



## Rune

Cool!  We'll see if we can come up with something in time!


----------



## Leif

I'd like to see something in an "AD&D" badge, please, preferably 1E.  Alternatively, perhaps a TSR badge would appeal to us grognards?  As far as the price goes, please bear in mind that those of us in Grognardia frequently find ourselves making do on fixed incomes.  Eating cat food?  I never said that!

...Or, The    [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION]'s D&D-any-edition-style badge-thingy serves basically the same purpose, if you could get permission from him to use it.


----------



## Morrus

Leif said:


> I'd like to see something in an "AD&D" badge, please, preferably 1E.  Alternatively, perhaps a TSR badge would appeal to us grognards?




There's already a TSR badge.


----------



## Leif

How did I miss that?  And there are TWO of 'em, even!

I'd still design a 1E AD&D badge if I could do it without giving myself an aneurysm.


----------

